# ATiTool find max core, mem, and artifacts is taken to long



## ojas555 (Apr 27, 2008)

Will someone please help me with ATiTool 0.27. Everytime I try to scan artifacts or try to find max core and mem. It just run for ever and it not doing anything. So can someone plz help me set this up. 


I'm useing: MOBO Asus Maximus Formula , CPU E8400 @ 3800MHz , HIS HD 3870 IceQ 3 Turbo


----------



## sneekypeet (Apr 27, 2008)

go by tens of MHz to OC in ATItool...checking stability every once in a while.

Also CCC works alot better for the "AUTO" tuning.

I dont suggest using auto find in ATItool.


----------



## dark2099 (Apr 27, 2008)

Well artifact scanning is to see if there are any errors with the overclock, so that should run till the end of time technically.  As for finding max core and max mem, are you watching the numbers above the sliders, because I've had cards get to a certain level and stop moving, but it hasn't stopped attempting to find a max speed.  Posting some screenshots of the program before you start testing for max mem or core and then 5 minutes into a scan and 10 minutes into a scan, we can see more of what you are talking about.


----------



## ojas555 (May 1, 2008)

*How do I overclock everything?*

 I'm new to all of this. How in the hell do i overclock my RAM, and VideoCard. I think I have my CPU overclocked. I'm useing: MOBO Asus Maximus Formula , CPU E8400 @ 3800MHz, CPU Fan Thermaltake V1, HIS HD 3870 IceQ 3 Turbo


----------

